# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de Argoné 11-09-2014

## sergi1907

El pasado jueves hicimos un pequeño recorrido por el río Esera y visitamos unos cuantos embalses.
El primero de ellos fue el embalse de Argoné, en el que no puede entretenerme mucho ya que estaba a punto de descargar una tormenta.



















Saludos :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (17-sep-2014),HUESITO (17-sep-2014),Los terrines (17-sep-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014),willi (20-sep-2014)

----------

